# Pine tree Pictures



## czar800 (May 11, 2008)




----------



## Mikecutstrees (May 11, 2008)

looks cool, how did it finish up? Those a spruces by the way. Pines have needles in bunches called fassicles, spruces have them singly. Might seem nit picky but different trees have all kinds of different propertys for instance elms hinge real nice while trees like silver maples don't hinge very well at all. Looks like you were working by yourself. That sucks, be careful. I guess you had a camera man at least. Climb safe, thanks for posting.... Mike


----------



## tree MDS (May 12, 2008)

Not bustin czar, but could'nt you have floped those?


----------



## czar800 (May 12, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> Not bustin czar, but could'nt you have floped those?





Yes, I could have floped it. That tree was in my own yard and I just wanted to climb it to get a little more time climbing it was a nice day and I had the time to climb. I don't make a living cutting trees I just like climbing, sawing firewood, etc. It was a very simple tree to play around with.


----------



## tree MDS (May 12, 2008)

czar800 said:


> Yes, I could have floped it. That tree was in my own yard and I just wanted to climb it to get a little more time climbing it was a nice day and I had the time to climb. I don't make a living cutting trees I just like climbing, sawing firewood, etc. It was a very simple tree to play around with.



Cool, thanks man, be safe. MDS.


----------

